# Coaching & Cornering experience. What's better for the fighter?



## Jimi (Jan 23, 2009)

I recently have been bumping heads with another member with a differing opinion. So I pose the question here, For Amateur Full Contact Fighting, Western Boxing, North American Kickboxing, K-1 Or Muay Thai, is it better to have someone trained or experienced in Coaching & Cornering from a Boxing or Kickboxing background? Or do any of you feel that Instructor Rank (Black Belt) is sufficient to field a Full Contact Fighter? I brought this here to keep others from feeling my questions & opinions are attacking them. I feel it is a good thing, and am not saying that Martial Artists can't train Kickboxers (Which may be someone else's opinion). Please give me your opinions.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 23, 2009)

Man, I think it's all on perspective. If the corner/coach is aware of his fighter's strengths/weaknesses and is able to convey his coaching calmly, forcefully, and over the noise of the crowd and the fighter's own headgames, then I think that person is a functional, effective corner/coach.

In terms of boxing/kickboxing/full contact fighting/etc, I think the corner needs to be somewhat aware of the fighter's game. Don't some fighters have a family member corner instead of the coach? Is a black belt needed? Nope. Does experience in training count? Heck yeah it does. There's a balance between credential and capability. Some people have more of one than the other. Personally, I'd hope to be capable as a cornerman for one of my training partners rather than have a black belt for the sake of having one in order to "properly" corner. But then again, I'm training at an MMA gym where belt/ranks aren't as important as other things.

It all depends on the individual and that person's relationship with the fighter. IMO.


----------



## searcher (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel that if I were a swimmer I would want a person with swimming to be my coach, not a diving instructor.

If I am kickboxing, I want someone who has experience with kickboxing experience to be coaching me.   This would be the same for MMA, sport fighting, or anything else.  I have seen guys with little to no experience coaching try their best to help a fighter out and it never seems to end well.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 23, 2009)

there's a lot more to coaching than knowing & conveying the material.  i do a good job of preparing & instructing my fighters, but when they fight my coach comes with us to direct the actual corner work.

i think that you can coach with a minimum amount of your own ring experience, but you should be well trained in coaching & cornering.

jf


----------



## searcher (Jan 24, 2009)

jarrod said:


> but when they fight my coach comes with us to direct the actual corner work.


 

Are you talking about Duane?   If you are, I would say that his ring experience helps him in a great many ways.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 24, 2009)

searcher said:


> Are you talking about Duane? If you are, I would say that his ring experience helps him in a great many ways.


 
absolutely.  i try to get his ring experience by osmosis, since i've only competed in a ring a handful of times.

jf


----------



## searcher (Jan 24, 2009)

jarrod said:


> absolutely. i try to get his ring experience by osmosis, since i've only competed in a ring a handful of times.
> 
> jf


 

GL with that.   I tried getting some knowledge from sparring him in a few point matches.   

I will have to admit, that with his advice, I won a few more matches and tourneys then I would have without him on my side of the ring.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 24, 2009)

searcher said:


> GL with that. I tried getting some knowledge from sparring him in a few point matches.
> 
> I will have to admit, that with his advice, I won a few more matches and tourneys then I would have without him on my side of the ring.


 
dwane's teaching style is really unique.  i've talked to several people who complained that they had a real hard time learning from him, but i've always understood him well.  a lot of people don't like how much sparring we do, but it's the fastest way for me to learn personally.

it's kind of funny, i've never trained in a CMA, but after kickboxing with dwane so long i can typically follow the concepts of CMA fairly well.  we played with starting a san shou class, but it didn't really take off.

jf


----------

